# tropheus moorii mboko yellow band



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

What are every ones thoughts on these?

1.What should there regular diet be?
2.Can they be kept in a 75?
3.Can I keep 20-25 stocked roughly 5M:20f
4.What kind of rock setup, (tall, open, lots of caves ect.)
5.Besides diet, water quality, and, environment are they pretty easy to care for?


----------



## Vamze (Feb 16, 2012)

AfricanLove said:


> What are every ones thoughts on these?


Lovely looking fish. 



AfricanLove said:


> 1.What should there regular diet be?


Their regular diet should consist of NLS or high quality spirulina flake food.



AfricanLove said:


> 2.Can they be kept in a 75?


Yes, a 75 is a suitable size for a ´small´ number of fish.

They are best kept alone.



AfricanLove said:


> 3.Can I keep 20-25 stocked roughly 5M:20f


I would probably be a bit more conservative and go for 15-20, but that's just me. If you're getting 20, get 4 or 5 males.



AfricanLove said:


> 4.What kind of rock setup, (tall, open, lots of caves ect.)


There should be an abundance of rockpiles. People basically go for one of two setups:

1: Multiple piles of rocks, for multiple territories for males.

2: Rocks distributed evenly across the tank to prevent the formation of very large territories.



AfricanLove said:


> 5.Besides diet, water quality, and, environment are they pretty easy to care for?


There is a lot of myth regarding Tropheus, one of which that they are difficult to keep. In my opinion they are not "beginner" fish but for completely other reasons. They are not beginner fish because they are best kept in a fairly large species only tank, require a specific diet and good water quality.

You should also do some reading on the somewhat common disease "Bloat".


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Vamze said:


> AfricanLove said:
> 
> 
> > What are every ones thoughts on these?
> ...


I have meds on hand, but Is bloat for Tropheus different then other fish


----------



## phishman (Feb 3, 2012)

Mboko are rare. Use metro for bloat. I bought Fishzole from foster and smith.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree with the advice of the other posters. The only thing I would add is that if you start with a large group of juvies, getting the male to female ratio right is less critical. They sort out their pecking order as they get older. This principle works even better in a six foot tank.


----------

